# Applying for an alcohol license - Media City NOC letter?



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all, 

I popped into A&E to get a form for applying for an alcohol license. I have all the supporting documents on hand, except for the NOC letter. 

As I work for a private company in Media City, the guy said I need an NOC letter from Tecom or Media City. 

He said its very standard and easy to get. But he didn't know who to contact exactly.

Does anybody know who to contact for this?

If you can help out, I'd be very greatful, and I'd owe you a beer! - or whatever alcoholic/non-alcoholic beverage of your choice  

Thanks
Sean


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Talking with your employer's H.R dept / P.R.O, would be the way to go, actually the P.R.O would be the better choice, I'm pretty confident he/she could source it for you from the relevant authority...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Talk to HR or PRO. It is pretty easy, you can even write it yourself and make them sign and stamp it. Same goes for any NOC letter.


----------

